# Ford 1210's Hydro



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok.....Was mowing with a 3pt bellymower, rounded a corner and ran the corner of the deck up on a small log. It raised the deck 6ish inches off ground. Backed up and did it again, lol was having a bad day...as usual...lmao. WHEN I backed up the 2nd time, the Hydrostat shot back at a shocking speed, I was at awl, never seen it go that fast in reverse. 

Ok, now the tractor will not move.....will start and when you push the pedal it will act like it's Trying to engage and move but then stops. It acts like the Pump went out...however...I Never had ANY trouble with it, Until I ran the deck up on the log.
It's like something inside slipped off or something and now it can't move.

I'm not a tractor mechanic by ANY means, but I usually get them fixed and running again. 
So I have No Idea How these lil' hydro's work.
Is there a separate hydraulic pump, that feeds oil to the hydrostat, or what?
The 3pt still works, just wont giddy up and go.....

So...any ideas????


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Check the transmission actuator pedal where it connects to the shaft than enters the transmission. There is a bolt that holds the pedal to the shaft, make sure that bolt did not break when you bumped the tractor.

Also check the hydrostatic oil filter to be sure you did not damage it during the bump.

If the problem is not with those components it will be necessary to perform a pressure test on the transmission. 

I do not believe that New Holland (Ford) stocks parts for the hydrostatic transmission. It may be necessary to go to an aftermarket supplier like Messicks. http://www.messicks.com/nh/51582

A repair manual for the 1210 will describe the test methodology to follow to check the transmission.


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

RC Wells said:


> Check the transmission actuator pedal where it connects to the shaft than enters the transmission. There is a bolt that holds the pedal to the shaft, make sure that bolt did not break when you bumped the tractor.
> 
> Also check the hydrostatic oil filter to be sure you did not damage it during the bump.
> 
> ...


edro:Thank You.....Thats a starting point....the fact that it tried to move gave me hope.....


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

RC....
Just read an old post......seems there is a drive rod with one end p iss poorly screwed on that causes a problem....the "con"? you get to split the tractor....

edro: Smokinmad


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

Well......got the inspection plate off and YEP, the rod is loose.....SO, now I'm splitting her down the middle.......I'm no mechanic.....that was my dad....BUT, I guess the Apple don't fall far from the tree......so far so good......

Am taking lots of pics, so if YOU get to split YOUR tractor......I will be able to write a post that explains how to do it.....

edro:Smokin"edro:


----------



## Morefords (May 12, 2021)

Did you ever publish these pictures of the repair you did amd what you found?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry, but smokinmad hasn't followed up with the tutorial, and hasn't been here for three years now.


----------

